# Couple of hours Bass Fishing



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Was on the water by 6:30 this morning-stayed until 10 am. With the weather in the 70's ,I would have stayed longer but had things to do. I got 4 bass. Kind of slow compared to last week. Could not get a pattern going. The 4 hit on 4 different lures and colors. Gold Rapala,Silver Rapala,#3 yellow Mepps inline spinner,and a black 1/4 ounce spinnerbait. My friend and me pounded this pond with everything. These Jersey Bass see every lure known to man with the pressure they get. This was a little pond in a public park. Bought my camera this time and was able to take a few "selfies" I think they call them. Nice calm morning and a great way to spend a few hours. I LOVE BASSFISHING ( and of course slingshots! ).


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice Gary ! That is the nature of bass fishing . That is awesome for a high pressure park pond ! We all dream of the days we can't do anything wrong . You were throwing some " old school " at them . I hope you get out soon again . We all need to slow down a little .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice going Gary. I used to be big -- no, HUGE, into bass fishing. But I haven't been out since I got into slingshots. Now that the slingshot fever is burning cooler in my heart, I might get out there again. Or I might get out to the ocean and catch something even better -- something I can eat. :king: I'm afraid to eat anything from the fresh water around here, it's all catch-and-release. Must be that way in Joizey too? Nice looking fish, bud!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice Flatband you got some good ones there!! with all kinds of lures


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Great results in those circumstances. Thanks for sharing the pics. I gotta get out and chase some myself.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice post Gary. I love a small black spinnerbait in the spring. Colorado blade if I can find it. Anyway, I have to get out as well and set some hooks. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yo, i thought fishing in joisee was done with a wise guy attached to the line ? . . .

anyhoo, them fish look appetizing.


----------

